# How are people playing their music outside?



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Main system is a 1000w 12 channel powered mixer going into 2 15" tops and a 18" sub. Sources include 2 laptops and an ipod to layer music, sound effects and a thunder track.

Aux system used to amplify my Hallowindows front window screen and singing pumpkins animation is a 500w Fender Passport portable PA system.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine is a bit more low-tech  Here's what I'm planning to use, hidden inside a large foam JOL and placed in my graveyard:

- Sylvania 2GB Clip MP3 Player: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004H71YMK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_9?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

- GSI Super Quality Mini Hamburger Capsule Speaker: http://www.amazon.com/GSI-Quality-H...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1319692320&sr=1-1

As I have a small (15' by 15') front yard, I think this will work quite nicely for my purposes.


----------



## Dead cat (Oct 19, 2011)

Old speakers and lots of wire. An empty trash can at the ready just in case of rain, Although i think this year rain won't be an issue here. I think the white stuff may be falling.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Saruman of Many Colours;bt1926 said:


> Mine is a bit more low-tech  Here's what I'm planning to use, hidden inside a large foam JOL and placed in my graveyard:
> 
> - Sylvania 2GB Clip MP3 Player: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004H71YMK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_9?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


Now that's what I am talking about! Simple. My yard is about the same dimensions.....how are you lighting the JOL while the equipment is in there?

Thanks !!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you help me understand how to (and what to use) loop music clips...


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Audacity is great....free music editing program.

Does any body have FREE graveyard, crows, rustling leaf music?


----------



## Home Haunter (Jul 19, 2005)

I like soundbible.com the sounds are free and all you have to do is search what you want. I usually modify/mix the sounds in audacity to match what I want to do.


----------



## Home Haunter (Jul 19, 2005)

As far as what I use for sound, I am trying something different this year. I am using the BASS Audio sound library in Visual Basic .net to enable me to send sounds to any one of 8 speakers. I am then inputting this into a surround sound receiver I was given and piping it out to some old computer speakers I put into 5 gal buckets to improve the sound. They will be painted black and set around the yard.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Old Man Bakke;bt1933 said:


> Now that's what I am talking about! Simple. My yard is about the same dimensions.....how are you lighting the JOL while the equipment is in there?
> 
> Thanks !!


Sorry, only just checked this page again. Ended up buying a thin plastic blowmold JOL on clearance at the local supermarket, and replaced the clear C7 bulb with a C7 flicker bulb.

Had the JOL sitting on the porch just outside my front door (because of the snow, I punted on doing a graveyard this year), and it was a bit difficult to hear some of the lower-pitched sound effects. MP3 player was set at maximum volume. Think that raising it up higher by placing it on a hay bale or something might help somewhat. Or I may try a different speaker next year. Haven't decided yet.

All the best.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I have 3 old stereo recievers collected from family through the years...
One uses the speakers that came with it (circa 1984) 12" woofers and about 3' tall... I lay them on thier side and wrap them in black landscape fabric. This is the music system...
I have one with some hand me down home theater speakers I put up in the trees. This is the ambient sound (wind, ravens, thunder, etc).
I use one for my cauldron witch with some small automobile box speakers... 
I put all the audio gear in my courtyard and run cables to the speakers.
Those years as a garage band have paid off in planning the set up and take down of the audio...
Each of these is fed by a CD player. 
I use Reaper software to build the tracks and burn them to CD.
I just set the CD player to loop the track.
This year I hope to move to a synchronized show using VSA fed from a dedicated PC.
I hope to move to rack mounted equipment to make the set up even smoother.
I set up on Hallowwen morning and teardown Halloween night.
Did I mention I'm in the high desert in SoCal? 
Weather is rarely an issue here...


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

All good stuff/ ideas..thanks


----------

